# Tamiya 1/16th M4 Sherman with 105mm Howitzer



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Been a while since I posted anything on the forum. But that don't mean I have stopped building things...

I was going to post this in the RC section but couldn't see where to post about a tank?? So I defaulted to the military section.

Taking a break from sci-fi and rc subs I decided to tackle a couple of WWII kits. The first was the Italeri PT-109 which I converted to RC just to see if I could... The second is my end of year project a 1/16th Sherman from Tamiya. As rc tanks go Tamiya aren't the cheapest but they make a damn fine kit which in my view counters the cost. The kit comes with some great addition items sprues such as helmets, ammo boxes, jerry cans and K ration boxes. So there is plenty of scope to add extra character to the tank. I was pretty happy with my job till I showed it to a WWII historical collector who's only comment was that the tanks in the pacific theaters were, between salt water creeks, sand and tropical rain and humidity a fairly grubby, muddy and rusty affair, so I redid the weathering with some additional rust stains and dirtied down the stars as well.

A closer look at the custom tool box made with some scale tools and one of the K ration boxes.


Here is a close up of the commander. both he and the to .50 cal are removable.


To help with the weathering I ran it through some water n mud and then spent almost an hour cleaning it down!! It seemed like a good idea at the time... But after some effort and about three liters of water through a squirt bottle I got it to look right. I let it fully dry for a week then attacked it again with a brush and air blower before adding the extra rust, mud washes and airbrushed high lights.


Cheers,
Alec


----------

